# Site Fnac et nouveaux iPod



## eopsis (28 Juillet 2004)

Est ce normal que sur le site de la fnac, ils vendent au prix du nouvel ipod les anciens ipod (20 et 40go) ?
je ne trouve pas ça honnête : l'autonomie est moindre entre autre...

ssur le 40go la fnac annonce même une offre exceptionnelle 

bref avt d'acheter des produits apple sur le site fnac, faut faire un tour sur le site apple

et acheter chez apple...


----------



## Marcant (28 Juillet 2004)

Ils n'ont pas encore remis à jour les iPods je pense...


----------



## miaou (28 Juillet 2004)

c'est je que je pense aussi , mais si c'est pas une erreur au contraire  je crois que ça vaut le coup  puisqu'il y a tous les accessoires


----------



## gootch (28 Juillet 2004)

a mon avis la transition entre les 2 generations amene un bon flou artistique


----------



## yvos (28 Juillet 2004)

eopsis a dit:
			
		

> Est ce normal que sur le site de la fnac, ils vendent au prix du nouvel ipod les anciens ipod (20 et 40go) ?
> je ne trouve pas ça honnête : l'autonomie est moindre entre autre...
> 
> ssur le 40go la fnac annonce même une offre exceptionnelle
> ...


je vois pas en quoi c'est pas honnête: ils vendent les 15Go à 279, et le 20 et 40 au prix de la nouvelle gamme, certes, sauf que les accessoires sont bien avantageux, alors franchement..
exceptionnelle oui, car cette concerne les 3G qui ont perdu grosso modo 100¤ par rapport à il y a 15 jours. Apple ne vend plus de 15Go et est supermesquine sur les accessoires..pas de télécommande, pas de dock.....foutage de gueule quoi, et on maquille cela avec une click wheel et des nouvelles fonctions inutiles


----------



## kamkil (28 Juillet 2004)

Ca peut effectivement être intéressant de prendre un 20Go sachant qu'il y aura tous les accessoires avec 
Par contre le 40Go vaut mieux prendre le nouveau model IMHO 

Oubliez pas de prier pour une hypothétique mise à jour du FirmWare des anciennes G d'iPods... (Coucou à mon podinou 1G qui vient de partir chez ipodresq pour éventuelle réparation :mouais: )


----------



## vincmyl (28 Juillet 2004)

Meme pour le 20 je trouve


----------



## doojay (28 Juillet 2004)

Dis moi Kamkil, oups pardon bonjour, voilà ma question: si tu as envoyé ton Ipod chez Ipodresq c'est que tu dois habiter au USA enfin je me trompes certaiinement meis bon je voudrais seulement si tu sais si il y a l'équivalent de Ipodresq en France?


----------



## vincmyl (28 Juillet 2004)

Ca existe pas a ma connaissance


----------



## doojay (29 Juillet 2004)

Merci bon et bien il ne me reste plus qu'à aller vivre aux USA, d'ailleurs c'est ce que je compte faire rééllement    Merci beaucoup quand même


----------



## tyler_d (29 Juillet 2004)

le plus simple c'est quand meme de ne pas acheter à la FNAC ! (je rappelle que le service après vente est vraiment ignoble)

et je rappelle que la Fnac fait parti du Groupe PPR (Pinault, Printemps, Redoute) qu'ils ont déja assez d'argent comme ça et que surtout une grosse partie de nos impots vont servir à aider Monsieur Pinault à régler son amende américaine pour l'affaire Exécutive Life (600 millions d'euros je crois)


oui, je suis certaiment Horsq Sujet Oui, c'est complètement hors-sujet! , ça fait un peu "rebelle-raleur" mais il est bon de tenir informé les consommateur que nous sommes de la pratique des enseignes que nous citons ici, et surtout d'arretez d'enrichir ceux qui se moque du monde !! alors je boycott la fnac depuis longtemps déja, et vous, quand allez-vous commencez ?


----------



## Marcant (29 Juillet 2004)

tyler_d a dit:
			
		

> le plus simple c'est quand meme de ne pas acheter à la FNAC ! (je rappelle que le service après vente est vraiment ignoble)
> 
> et je rappelle que la Fnac fait parti du Groupe PPR (Pinault, Printemps, Redoute) qu'ils ont déja assez d'argent comme ça...d'arretez d'enrichir ceux qui se moque du monde


Donc dans ta logique autant ne pas acheter direct des produits Apple car tu vas enrichir S.Jobs. Autant acheter un walkman chez un vieux marchand hifi de ton quartier au moins tu le feras vivre !! J'espère que tu n'as jamais eu de PC ??
Perso, jamais eu de pb avec le sav de la Fnac...


----------



## iManu (29 Juillet 2004)

Pour revenir au fil initial, la FNAC a des stocks, ce qui fait que la mise à jour des produits est toujours longue. C'est peut être pas la seule explication, en tout cas c'est vrai à tous les coups, et ps seulement pour Apple, ni même la micro: la FNAC n'a pas les nouveautés en premier.
Par contre, ça permet de faire des affaires, parfois, quand ils font des opérations spéciales.

J'ai vu il n'y a pas longtemps un écran plasma Sony de l'ancienne gamme 'soldé' à moins 1000 ¤ par rapport à son prix initial... C'est les 4000 ¤ restants qui m'ont retenus


----------



## eopsis (30 Juillet 2004)

Bon... et bé je suis allé à la fnac mercredi pour m'offrir un ipod 20go : c'est vrai que les accessoires sont top...

je voulais un ipod nveelle gén mais pas en stock...

je signale pour ceux que ça intéresse qu'ils leur restaient des ipod mini gris (2) (fnac bordeaux)


----------



## tyler_d (30 Juillet 2004)

> Donc dans ta logique autant ne pas acheter direct des produits Apple car tu vas enrichir S.Jobs.


 non, puisque apple ne se moque pas de moi. k'ai parlé des enseignes, des groupes qui n'ont aucune considération morale envers leur client.

 mais bons achats à la fnac.


----------



## ileno (31 Juillet 2004)

A la fnac digitale, on m'a dit que les ipod 4g seraient dispo à partir de mi-août voir début septembre. Ca me semble un peu long quand même.....


----------



## tyler_d (2 Août 2004)

Merci de descendre d'un ton!

j'habite Paris, alors ça doit peut etre jouer, mais j'ai l'impression de voir trop de fnac !

de plus j'ai eu tellement de mauvais rapport avec leur service après vente (je me serais cru à la Sécu) sur diff. type de produit en plus, les vendeurs sont très aroguants, ce n'est pas vous, client, qui demandez un renseignement mais EUX qui veulent bien vous renseigner (pas de généralité mais 1/3 c'est comme ça) etc etc etc que je ne vois aucun intéret à acheter chez eux.

Tant pis pour vous si vous ne "consommez pas malin" et tant mieux si ça se passe bien dans votre fnac "à coté de chez vous"


enfin, je suis sur que "le tour de la fnac" viendra quand elle sera concurrente de l'itms, à la rentrée....


----------

